# Any recommendations for a decent recording microphone?



## Alexxx-Returns (Jul 23, 2013)

Hey guys

I'm starting to record/produce some of my music, but what I need is a recording microphone. So I started looking around, and was entirely lost. I have looked at so many, but have no idea which are the best, worst, what I absolutely need, what to avoid, etc.

So I was wondering if you guys could recommend any!

I'm looking to get a USB microphone for around Â£50 ($77) but could go for more. I know for that price I won't get anything great, but I'm not prepared to spend a huge amount on what is ultimately a hobby. I need something which is good for recording vocals and instruments.

If you can help me I would be very grateful, thank you!


----------



## Zenia (Jul 23, 2013)

I just spent $99 on a Blue Snowball. It is really nice.  The quality of my recordings is dramatically better.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jul 24, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I'm starting to record/produce some of my music, but what I need is a recording microphone. So I started looking around, and was entirely lost. I have looked at so many, but have no idea which are the best, worst, what I absolutely need, what to avoid, etc.
> 
> ...


I got a Behringer C1 for £45 two years ago, serves me great for recording demos and stuff, it comes in a USB version too. I think I picked it up off Amazon.

If it's for vocals or acoustic instruments you need to get a condenser microphone anyhoos, so that will help with your search.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jul 24, 2013)

I was actually looking at a Behringer, but it was a little more than Â£45. I'll keep it in mind, thank you!


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jul 24, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> I was actually looking at a Behringer, but it was a little more than Â£45. I'll keep it in mind, thank you!


Here's a link of an acoustic guitar through the mic, I gated it and added some reverb but did little otherwise.
http://snd.sc/14vRVYd

Here's a vanilla track, few artefacts but that's down to my friends laptop, he didn't tailor the driver properly to my mbox.
http://snd.sc/14Igots

Also it's £45 here
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/offer-listing/B001QXCYZY/ref=dp_olp_new?ie=UTF8&condition=new


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jul 24, 2013)

That is the same one I was looking at - thanks for letting me know!

As far as I can tell, the quality is absolutely fine for what I'd need.

A lot of the reviews were saying the output was far too quiet. Did you have this problem?

Also, was that you playing? Because I loved it!


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jul 24, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> That is the same one I was looking at - thanks for letting me know!
> 
> As far as I can tell, the quality is absolutely fine for what I'd need.
> 
> ...



Nah, I turn mine up 3/4 on my mBox and it's fine, a bit of hiss at times but gating can get rid of it.
It picks up everything. I can't record here because it picks up people in other parts of house, trains going by or my mum's dog causing mischief outside.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jul 24, 2013)

Really sorry - what is an mBox?


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jul 24, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> Really sorry - what is an mBox?



Tis my soundcard/audio interface/thing in which cables go into. It works better on mac than windows unfortunately.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jul 24, 2013)

Ah okay. Thank you for your advice!


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jul 24, 2013)

Anytime  I like having reasons to talk about music and technology :3


----------

